# Canada gets blasted



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Someone posted this on WW

http://fujitsu.webfired.ca/clips/news/cc-200412010011.wmv


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My speakers are disconnected right now, but having seen that it's a fox news feed posted by you of all people, I'm sure it's not worth hooking my speakers up for.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

And you wonder why the world hates the US of A.

Pac


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

That is NOT blasting canada.

using your same blazing generalizations,

that is showing how arrogant and ignorant Americans are.

no offense intended americans


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

I dunno...... I think they blasted themselves harder.


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

-={Nexus}=- said:


> That is NOT blasting canada.
> 
> using your same blazing generalizations,
> 
> ...


I promise we are not all assclowns. Unfortunately it seems like half of the nation would agree with the reporters though.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

my dogsled is running pretty well this winter though.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

There are some cool people I know in Canada that I respect alot. 
But for the most part the canadians on this board are a bunch of losers


----------



## escaflownewhite (Oct 19, 2004)

yup every hates the united states because of things like that.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Thats the republican girl on fox news, nothing to fuss over - too liberals are setting to her left.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

god that was funny as hell....yes alotta americans are arrogant, but damn that was funny....lets dig the hole deeper....oh well.....no offense my fellow canadians on here, but canada is pretty boring.....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

The right must taste bitter to all the Canadians hearing this.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> There are some cool people I know in Canada that I respect
> But for the most part the canadians on this board are a bunch of losers
> [snapback]839463[/snapback]​


So... were on the news clip, too?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

User said:


> The right must taste bitter to all the Canadians hearing this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised how little Canadians care what the "right" in the US has to say.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

On this board the canadians are a bunch of losers A??????? ahha

listen here, braveheart....
I dont know about the rest of us CANADIANS on here.. (A) but
Go back and watch the CAREBEARS... Braveheart..

fuckin loser,

your a bird, and just for your information, im more of a gangster then u'll ever meet, i would love for you too say that sh*t too my face, but u no what, u wouldnt .. u no why? cuz ur a bitch... braveheart.. u fuckin carebear

Your prolly as stupid as the last fuckin NYer i smashed in Niagra Falls, after he Grabbed my girls ass, actin all like a braveheart, then after he threatend me with his daddy, being in the FBI.... haha.. i smashed his bitch ass face, and wiped his ass all over the bar....

AND BTW; i got enuff boys from Detorit, NYC, SC, and they all badboyz.. i love americans, but too be all desrespectful..... in sh*t... whatever....

ill kick ur ass any day on good old Jerry... bitch.. braveheart.... ahahha








- and regarding the video, that is comedy at its best!!! lol


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You'd be surprised how little Canadians care what the "right" in the US has to say.
> [snapback]839504[/snapback]​


Weird thing is she (can't recall her name) said the samething you just said a few weeks back. He does some major ownage most of the time on air.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Which comment was that?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

(blonde haired woman) About Canadians not caring about what the right says (not on the flip don't think) but I do remember her saying that a few weeks back.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh my mistake, I thought you'd said something I said a few weeks back she had said in the video.

Why would we give a crap what the right in the US thinks? Do you guys care what the left in canada thinks?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

good to know that im allowed to exist on the same continent!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Oh my mistake, I thought you'd said something I said a few weeks back she had said in the video.
> 
> Why would we give a crap what the right in the US thinks? Do you guys care what the left in canada thinks?
> [snapback]839520[/snapback]​


Nah, not really. Most of the right - left sh*t getting on my nerves to be honest. Whats funny is I see people on the left on fox bash the US too.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

btw people I've been tapping into "happy water" so my spelling and grammar may be more off target than it usally is.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

They have people on the left on fox? Aint that some sh*t.

To be honest I've got alot of respect for conservative ideas and beliefs, it's just that I don't see much of those ideas in the "conservative" movement in the US. If anything the republicans should stop reffering to themselves as "conservatives" and change it to "christians", but that's my opinion and drifting away from the thread topic anyway...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Malice said:


> On this board the canadians are a bunch of losers A??????? ahha
> 
> listen here, braveheart....
> I dont know about the rest of us CANADIANS on here.. (A) but
> ...


I have no idea what the f*ck THAT was... But I apologize to everyone. Let me assure you that not all Canadians are like this. But this person's from Toronto, so who was holding out for high standards anyway?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

indecisive said:


> good to know that im allowed to exist on the same continent!
> [snapback]839523[/snapback]​


don't you see the humor ?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> They have people on the left on fox? Aint that some sh*t.
> 
> To be honest I've got alot of respect for conservative ideas and beliefs, it's just that I don't see much of those ideas in the "conservative" movement in the US. If anything the republicans should stop reffering to themselves as "conservatives" and change it to "christians", but that's my opinion and drifting away from the thread topic anyway...
> [snapback]839531[/snapback]​


Yeah that dude with the glasses on the first part of that clip is on the left on almost everything so is that white haired southern man


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> There are some cool people I know in Canada that I respect
> But for the most part the canadians on this board are a bunch of losers
> [snapback]839463[/snapback]​


THAT WAS THIS...

now i got some ottowa guy apologizin for me....

dont u read the threads man???


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Honestly I hope this really dont shock anyone up north, my country is bashed some much its second nature, i'm totally use to it.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

User said:


> don't you see the humor ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yah...sarcasm is hard to convey over then internet :rasp:


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

true braveheart's attitude shows the very narrowminded view some americans have. dont' let it get to you malice, remember "internet threats are like piss down the drain". but yah, i also have met some pretty cool americans.

penguin popsicle anyone?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

wouldn't be the same without the narrowminded on both sides, they make the argument


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

User said:


> wouldn't be the same without the narrowminded on both sides, they make the argument
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for forced sterilization


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that lady is stupid!


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Malice said:


> On this board the canadians are a bunch of losers A??????? ahha
> 
> listen here, braveheart....
> I dont know about the rest of us CANADIANS on here.. (A) but
> ...


A gangster? LMAO and telling some story about a fight you had ..Yawns...Go check your diaper, grow up and get a job.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

she still is hot....damn canadians....







they're as useless as two tits on a bull...lol.....

J/K i know several decent canadians, it's jus canada is sooo damn boooorriinngg....the only think i like is ice fishing up on lake of the woods


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> A gangster? LMAO and telling some story about a fight you had ..Yawns...Go check your diaper, grow up and get a job.
> [snapback]839612[/snapback]​


ok ok.... enough.. braveheart,,, i dont want the carebear countdown ok....

you win....


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Ok.. Someone get me a pic of the blonde so i can post it in the "who would you bang thread," because if she shut up. I'd bang her.

and i happend to like canada eh.

and gangsters eh


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Wow take this idiot off TV.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Canadian Military Hard @ Work


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Canadian Military Hard @ Work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.. i don't even want to know why you have that picture..


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Canadian Military Hard @ Work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude... Why did you have that pic in the first place?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

blame canada!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

bobme said:


> blame canada!
> [snapback]839679[/snapback]​


nah, you can't blame canada for braveheart having that picture. Some would say it genetics, others would say its up bringing.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I will stick with what i said b4.
*in a south park voice* Blame Canada!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Dude... Why did you have that pic in the first place?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that comment


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hey, photos are photos.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

We should just invade you and put you out of your misery

America........................................................Canada 
Armed Forces Budget: $276,700,000,000..........$7,861,000,000 
Manpower: 73,597,731....................................7,158,016 
Best Ground Weapon: M-1 Abrams Tank.........."Mounties" 
Military Hero: Gen. MacArthur..........................Dudley Do-Right 
Patriotic Music: Lee Greenwood.......................Celine Dion 
Backbone: Fully Developed.............................Missing 
Secret Weapon: Stealth Technology.................Rabid Beavers 
National Symbol: Our Flag. On everything........Their Flag. On everything.

The surrender will come quickly, they're French after all...
Let's not foget that not only do they speak French but a lot of them are. We should see white flags before we even leave home!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ba, HAHAHAHAHAAH!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

God I love this board, first its Canada this. Then its e-thug 12 year old kid threatening with his badboyz and now its the Canadian military.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> my dogsled is running pretty well this winter though.
> [snapback]839462[/snapback]​


I always wanted to try that
It looks Fun!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

I think this animosity is falsely portrayed by the media and the government to a lesser extent. I think the average American has no grudge against Canada and vice versa.

It is true that our military (Canada's) is pathetic. We have 10% of the US population, so we can't support a military the size of the US. We're not stupid either. We know that you will help us if we are attacked because anyone that attacks us would probably go after you next, using Canada as a launchpad.
American's are probably right in resenting that point about us but I'm sure you would do the same if the roles were reversed.

Despite our small quarrels, I would rather have the Americans beside us than any other country! Imagine if North Korea or Iraq shared the border!


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

Braveheart you are wrong

"Secret Weapon: Stealth Technology.................Rabid Beavers"

i am Canada's Secret Weapon


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Wow that blonde haired girl has no idea wtf she is talking about, she sits there and bashes all these things about Canada but then doesn't back what she is saying up, she just keeps bashing away.


----------



## okb (Dec 10, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You'd be surprised how little Canadians care what the "right" in the US has to say.
> [snapback]839504[/snapback]​


The right, the left and the centre. We basically just don't care at all what the US has to say, especially about us. And besides, it's Fox news of all things. I'm not even going to waste my bandwidth on anything from Fox. They hired Geraldo for cryin out loud, I think that speaks volumes for their credability.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Why need a Military when all the other countries like us...waste of f*cking money and plus at least we are not hated by almost every other country.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

timmyshultis said:


> Why need a Military when all the other countries like us...waste of f*cking money and plus at least we are not hated by almost every other country.
> [snapback]842438[/snapback]​


Actually, you don't need a military because in an outside chance that someone does attack you, they'll have to deal with the US


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHA i just watched that clip...that guy is the dumbest f*ck ever!!!!!

there is alot of dog sledding in canada AHAHA!!! I have never seen a dog sled in my life. The only country they probably dog sled in is like nunavut..!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

You mean you guys don't all live in igloos?? Shiiiiit.

PS:  I love Windsor!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

SouthPark







Blame canada song was catchy


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

BraveHeart007 said:


> We should just invade you and put you out of your misery[snapback]839734[/snapback]​


Despite the fact that travelling north from any part in the continental united states will put you in Canada, I still have my doubts that you could find it. That is unless somewhere in your gay porn folder on your computer you've got a bunch of naked dudes making a human map for you...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Despite the fact that travelling north from any part in the continental united states will put you in Canada, I still have my doubts that you could find it. [snapback]842541[/snapback]​


----------



## okb (Dec 10, 2004)

killerbee said:


> SouthPark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best part about that song is it's not actually a slam on Canada, it's a slam on the US. Those guys are frickin genius.

I think they're just pissed that we have better beer.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

yo braveheart,









thanks for the pic u posted up of me, why do you have a bunch of pics of naked guys on ur computer? you actually searched for that sh*t???? I knew you were a fuckin queer, but wow... to actually put it in my face like that... mwhahahahahah

and I can upload pics 2 loser, I obvously dont have to use photoshop to change your name... mahaha.. everyone knows ur a fuckin carebear....

besides... didnt u get it, that i said you won???? I even gave u the 2 thumbs up!! and ur still postin sh*t....









you started it by calling me a loser, then I said u won, and ur posting pics of the sh*t u beat urself too, naked men n sh*t....and put my name there.... ur dirty... Im sure after this post, your gonna have to come back with some other gay ass post, with more naked guys... but comon, i told u, u won already ok???? NO MORE NAKED GUYS!

f*ck..

and BTW; the pic i included in this post, is for you to change ur avater....
later carebear


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Run out of Muslim stuff braveheart?

You're a poor f*cking excuse of a human being.








Just shut your ballwasher idiot..


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Im not interested in joining Filo. I agreed to play by the board rules. So if you Dudley Do-Rights want to carry on with your diatribe go right ahead......

BTW the pic of the Canadian Military came by the courtesy of your own people @
http://www.webpresspro.com/funnyfarm/categ...n_joke_page.htm


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> Im not interested in joining Filo. So if you guys want to carry one then so be it....
> [snapback]842841[/snapback]​


Awww please, just a little more - for the community


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> Awww please, just a little more - for the community
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea youd like that im sure :nod: 
But just remember...Blood is thicker than water
And there is alot of water between here and there


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

this is great







:grabs a handfull of popcorn: HEY THIER GOES BIN LADEN oints over to canada:







just kidding :munch::munch::munch:


----------



## sickz (Dec 25, 2004)

man what pissed me off was that tucker carson...dog sleds haha

http://homepage.mac.com/duffyb/nobush/iMovieTheater231.html

that's a link of the *** (tucker) getting owned on his own show by john stewart


----------



## JvIeaT PisToL (Mar 24, 2004)

> fuckin carebear...





> carebear





> CAREBEAR





> fuckin carebear


What exactly are you getting at, Malice?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Malice said:


> yo braveheart,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe..... for some reason I had a flashback of a video we watched in our psychology class of a gorilla throwin a tire around. hehe


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

sickz said:


> man what pissed me off was that tucker carson...dog sleds haha
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/duffyb/nobush/iMovieTheater231.html
> 
> ...


AWSEME VIDEO!

i love seeing smart asses getting burned. Especially him

Delicious.


----------

